# Jump bag



## jackaroo52 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello, I am a new EMT and I was wondering what I should put in my bag to leave in my car for emergencies. If everyone could give me some info on what's overkill and what you carry that would be great. Thank you in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 4, 2017)

I tossed a 50 cal ammo can in my truck for a first aid kit. It has 2 TQs, some OTC medications, a Sam splint, some 4x4, bandaids, triangle bandages, tape, a CPR mask, gloves and ace bandages. Its mostly just items for friends/family/myself. Im not big at stopping off duty at TCs but if I did really the only thing I would do is bleeding control and call 911.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jul 4, 2017)

Have a go with the search feature. We've done this one to death.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 4, 2017)

https://emtlife.com/threads/jump-bags.9259/
https://emtlife.com/threads/personal-jump-bags.12179/
https://emtlife.com/threads/keeping-a-jump-bag-in-your-car.28938/
https://emtlife.com/threads/jump-bag.40265/
https://emtlife.com/threads/jump-bags-contents.33462/
https://emtlife.com/threads/jump-bags.36917/
https://emtlife.com/threads/do-you-keep-your-own-personal-jump-bag.41512/
https://emtlife.com/threads/jump-bag-suggestions.44677/


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2017)

Cell phone. Gloves.


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 4, 2017)

****, I don't even have gloves...I just got my phone.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 4, 2017)

StCEMT said:


> ****, I don't even have gloves...I just got my phone.


+1.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2017)

The only reason I have gloves is I end shift a lot with a spare pair in my pockets lol 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 4, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> The only reason I have gloves is I end shift a lot with a spare pair in my pockets lol


I'm notorious for this on my ground shifts. I find them in my pants pocket when I pull them out of the washer. And yes, if they're still intact my cheap *** saves them for house duties.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 4, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> +1.



+2


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jul 5, 2017)

A few months back, I cut my thumb in the kitchen. I had to go to my companies garage up the road for a band aid. I literally didn't even posses the basic household first aid supplies to treat a simple cut. 

Perhaps that's taking things to an extreme, but it's a true story. I might end up with a pair of gloves in a pocket after a shift, but that's about it.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 5, 2017)

hometownmedic5 said:


> I had to go to my companies garage up the road for a band aid. I literally didn't even posses the basic household first aid supplies to treat a simple cut.


Oh, we got plenty of band-aids in my household. Two small children, and one big one. "Paw Patrol" is my favorite (tee hee), but will settle for "Barbie" in a pinch.


----------



## agregularguy (Jul 5, 2017)

I keep a few bandaids in my car, as well as a pair of gloves in my trunk with my spare uniform. That's about it. Only exception is if I'm headed to the range, then I've got a tourniquet and some gauze in my range bag.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 6, 2017)

I do have a bag at the request of my volunteer fire chief. I very rarely go direct to scenes, its very BLS (i dont even carry an oxygen tank) and ive never used it. I dont stop and render aid at scenes outside of our primary response area, thats what my cell phone is for.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunnel Cat (Jul 7, 2017)

Answer: the crap I'm too lazy to take out of my car after work.  So shears, exam light, stethoscope, and random gloves that are stuffed into seat cushions or in the console compartment after I find them in my pockets after a shift.

Funny enough, most of it is stuff I'm too lazy to take out of my car when I go to work.  My glove compartment is just such a convenient place to keep it.


----------



## Cowboy (Jul 12, 2017)

jackaroo52 said:


> Hello, I am a new EMT and I was wondering what I should put in my bag to leave in my car for emergencies. If everyone could give me some info on what's overkill and what you carry that would be great. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I keep a trauma pack, water, road flares. I don't stop tho. Most of the time there is someone on the way, and most of the time they are out and walking around. I have stopped before and that was because the collision was in front of me blocking me from going anywhere. The passenger was a child who was ejected so I walked up and did what i could until resources arrived. I would say have stuff but its really for you, family, and friends.


----------



## Medic27 (Aug 10, 2017)

Just a couple pens and gloves for a in the field crike (just kidding.) I don't have one put together, but it may not be bad idea though.


----------



## truetiger (Aug 29, 2017)

Anything past a cell phone is overkill.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 29, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I tossed a 50 cal ammo can in my truck for a first aid kit. It has 2 TQs, some OTC medications, a Sam splint, some 4x4, bandaids, triangle bandages, tape, a CPR mask, gloves and ace bandages. Its mostly just items for friends/family/myself. Im not big at stopping off duty at TCs but if I did really the only thing I would do is bleeding control and call 911.


My own kit is not that far removed from yours, minus the TQs, when I actually have it in my car. Like yours, mine is mostly for personal/family use. For use on the general public, I have some 4x4s, a few bandaids, tape (1 roll paper, 1 roll plastic), a CPR barrier device or 3 (mostly because they're cheap and I can throw a couple in without taking up too much room), a small wad of nitrile gloves, and a roll of Coban or similar stuff. The majority of my FAK that I'd use on "the public" can be contained in a small 4x6 index card box.

The #1 piece of equipment that I have with me is a cell phone. 

I also have a more in-depth kit that I could use while working, but that's an entirely different circumstance.


----------



## Giant81 (Sep 8, 2017)

I volunteer for a rural ambulance so there is a chance I need to respond to the scene before the rig shows up.  

My philosophy is "what do I need in the up to 10-15min before a fully stocked ambulance shows up" so I have notepad and pen (recording vitals, etc..), 4x4's, 2x2's, gloves, cpr mask, BP cuff, ADC stethoscope, pen light, rolled gauze, a couple TQ's, a trauma dressing, roll of saran wrap, some band aids for the kids, etc...

I mean really the thought is to be a basic trauma bag.  Stop bleeding, seal a chest wound, take some vitals, collect some info, and hold on until the rig gets there.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 8, 2017)

Giant81 said:


> I volunteer for a rural ambulance so there is a chance I need to respond to the scene before the rig shows up.


Just curious, do you have medical control and permission from your agency to operate under your EMT scope "off-duty"? Or are you considered "on duty" in the response area any time there's a call?


----------



## Giant81 (Sep 8, 2017)

We don't actually have an on/off duty in my area and I don't recall ever learning about it in class, so I don't know how the paid for services do it in more populated areas.

If you're in your area, you can operate in your scope.  If you are not in your response area, you cannot operate up to your scope and can only render basic first aid.  

We have our own repeater and carry Motorola HT's.  so when a call goes out, we just coordinate who is going where and put a crew together from the closest handful of people.


----------



## FireDog19 (Sep 12, 2017)

I volunteer in an 'out in the sticks' kinda place. I carry this literally everywhere: TQ or two, some gauze and rollers, gloves and sanitizer, notepad and pen, cpr sheild, stethoscope, ammonia inhalents, Band-Aids, prep pads, and because of how bad the drug scene is now two doses of narcan.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 12, 2017)

FireDog19 said:


> I volunteer in an 'out in the sticks' kinda place. I carry this literally everywhere: TQ or two, some gauze and rollers, gloves and sanitizer, notepad and pen, cpr sheild, stethoscope, ammonia inhalents, Band-Aids, prep pads, and because of how bad the drug scene is now two doses of narcan.



Why would you carry ammonia inhalents? 
Is there any place in the country that still allows them to be used?

And TWO doses of Narcan. That's pretty high speed.


----------



## FireDog19 (Sep 12, 2017)

I've used a couple inhalants, not much or often. I actually carry the narcan for responders due to increase in accidental fentanyl overdoses such as when it gets up in the air.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 12, 2017)

Where are you? Are Amonia inhalants in your state's EMS formulary? Are you operating under any type of medical control? How exactly did you document using those amonia caps? 

I won't even get into the ridiculousness of carrying Narcan for when fentanyl "gets up in the air".  But, it's stupid. 

But I will say, without reservation, you should throw those amonia caps away and don't ever think about using them again.


----------



## FireDog19 (Sep 12, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Where are you? Are Amonia inhalants in your state's EMS formulary? Are you operating under any type of medical control? How exactly did you document using those amonia caps?
> 
> I won't even get into the ridiculousness of carrying Narcan for when fentanyl "gets up in the air".  But, it's stupid.
> 
> But I will say, without reservation, you should throw those amonia caps away and don't ever think about using them again.


That's fair on the ammonia, as far as the "getting up in the air" my Cheif has personally seen it happen to a LEO. 

And yes I do operate under medical control, but honestly I don't know if ammonia is still in protocols for my state though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 12, 2017)

FireDog19 said:


> That's fair on the ammonia, as far as the "getting up in the air" my Cheif has personally seen it happen to a LEO.
> 
> And yes I do operate under medical control, but honestly I don't know if ammonia is still in protocols for my state though.



I call bullsh1t on that. Sorry. It just doesn't happen. 

http://www.philly.com/philly/hp/new...ifically-impossible-experts-say-20170630.html


----------



## FireDog19 (Sep 12, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> I call bullsh1t on that. Sorry. It just doesn't happen.
> 
> http://www.philly.com/philly/hp/new...ifically-impossible-experts-say-20170630.html



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...er-accidentally-overdoses-after-traffic-stop/


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 12, 2017)

FireDog19 said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...er-accidentally-overdoses-after-traffic-stop/



Right. Shown to most likely NOT have been an opiate overdose. More like hysteria.

It just doesn't happen that way.

"Writing in the online magazine Slate, Jeremy Samuel Faust, an emergency physician at Brigham and Women’s Hospital in Boston, tried to imagine a scenario in which the Ohio officer could have accidentally inhaled or swallowed fentanyl – routes known to be potentially life-threatening. “But the amount that could have transferred from the … shirt to the fingers to the mouth or nose,” Faust wrote, “would not be a clinically significant quantity, even accounting for fentanyl’s potency.”

Faust added that he doesn’t think the officer or anyone at his police department is lying. “These police officers are at the front lines of an extremely challenging fight, and it is understandable that they would be freaked out by this event.”

Still, Faust said, the huge dose of naloxone needed to revive the officer suggests it was “treating the wrong illness.” And the media’s uncritical embrace of the story indicates “an interesting new hysteria, for lack of a better term, about opioids.”


----------



## FireDog19 (Sep 12, 2017)

FireDog19 said:


> I volunteer in an 'out in the sticks' kinda place. I carry this literally everywhere: TQ or two, some gauze and rollers, gloves and sanitizer, notepad and pen, cpr sheild, stethoscope, ammonia inhalents, Band-Aids, prep pads, and because of how bad the drug scene is now two doses of narcan.


Regardless everything but the ammonia and narcan would be great EDC for your vehicle.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 12, 2017)

truetiger said:


> Anything past a cell phone is overkill.



This.


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 13, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Right. Shown to most likely NOT have been an opiate overdose. More like hysteria.
> 
> It just doesn't happen that way.



"The position of the American College of Medical Toxicology (ACMT) and American Academy of Clinical Toxicology (AACT), is as follows: Fentanyl and its analogs are potent opioid receptor agonists, but the risk of clinically significant exposure to emergency responders is extremely low. To date, we have not seen reports of emergency responders developing signs or symptoms consistent with opioid toxicity from incidental contact with opioids."

If these guys are saying it, and NAEMSP is endorsing it, I have a hard time believing that responders are getting significant exposures all the time.


----------



## Giant81 (Sep 15, 2017)

what about carfentanyl?  that seems like it would take a very tiny amount to really mess up your day.  

Also as far as inhalants go, we still have them on our rig and every week we check a box that they are there and not expired.  Haven't used them in the 2 years I've been with the service, but we have them.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 15, 2017)

Giant81 said:


> what about carfentanyl?  that seems like it would take a very tiny amount to really mess up your day.



It just doesn't happen. 



> Also as far as inhalants go, we still have them on our rig and every week we check a box that they are there and not expired.  Haven't used them in the 2 years I've been with the service, but we have them.



They should probably be removed. Are they in your protocols anywhere?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 16, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> The only reason I have gloves is I end shift a lot with a spare pair in my pockets lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk



This. 

Then when I get home I just shove them in a drawer in my bedside table. 

Then it looks weird when you open that drawer in front of someone and they see hella gloves arms-reach from your bed. 

#hawkward (hot + awkward)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 16, 2017)

gotbeerz001 said:


> This.
> 
> Then when I get home I just shove them in a drawer in my bedside table.
> 
> ...


Add a tube of KY jelly to make it really awkward


----------



## Giant81 (Sep 18, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Are they in your protocols anywhere?



Very good question and probably worth looking into.  I've never had training on what our protocols are around their use.  I've also never had to use one, or even been around when one was used.  Also, I can't think of a scenario where I would use one.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 18, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> It just doesn't happen.



I tried to make a point (well, a joke) about this hysteria on a fire forum and basically got slammed for it. I was told "nothing about this is funny; we are seeing the emergence of a new way our lives are at risk". 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

